# Calling all labelmakers!!!!!



## Joanie (Aug 24, 2008)

The deadline is fast approaching!!! Time to mail your best labels to Winemaker Magazine's annual label contest. It only costs the price of a stamp to enter.

Here are the details:

http://winemakermag.com/feature/308.html

Time's a wastin'!


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 24, 2008)

It probably wouldn't be very fair for me to enter my last dozen or so labels would it..........






Although they would be winners for sure!


----------



## Joanie (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL I hadn't even thought of those! I have 2 I'm close to having tweaked for the 2000th time that I will enter.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm sure you will show us the finished product- right??????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 24, 2008)

We want previews!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 24, 2008)

So Joan..do you have to print them on label paper or can you submit them on plain paper and can you put more than one label on a sheet?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 24, 2008)

For those who didn't see last year's winners- Ramona here from the forum won the Bronze Medal Last year with the following label.






Joan won a prize for the following last year






And this one the year before

<CENTER>



</CENTER>
<CENTER></CENTER>
<CENTER>We have some very talented members here.</CENTER>
<CENTER></CENTER>
<CENTER></CENTER>
<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## gaudet (Aug 24, 2008)

My first label.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's one of them:


----------



## Joanie (Aug 24, 2008)

This one came about as I was trying to think of a funny/different label. I decided I wanted to read all of Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone Mysteries this summer and was in the middle of one when I came up with this idea. They are also known at the "Alphabet Mysteries". They're fun reads and the heroine is in every book and managed to squeeze them all in. The author is writing "U" right now and I thought I could help her come up with a title for "W".


----------



## Joanie (Aug 24, 2008)

Waldo, I always print on copy paper, 4 to a page, spray it with shellac, then let them dry I have a small paper cutter but I prefer to cut them out by hand. I liked paper dolls when I was a kid.





Edited to add:

I don't know what other people submit. I submit mine cut out...they want a real label. I will cut each of them out and submit them at the same time. You can only win one prize tho.

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman (Aug 24, 2008)

The second one is really novel. I love it. That must be a real label on that bottle. Did you tip out some wine on the counter and take a picture, or is that Photo shopped? She needs to write the book now for just that label!


----------



## Joanie (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, it's a real label and I set the bottle on the kitchen counter and took a photo of it. THEN I Photoshopped it to extract it from its background!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2008)

What the heck, ill send in what Ive got since i always print ou a few extra just in case and now I have something to do with them. Thanks for bingin this up Joan.
Does anyone know if you can send a bunch in 1 envelope or do you have to send each separately? 

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 25, 2008)

Joan said:


> Waldo, I always print on copy paper, 4 to a page, spray it with shellac, then let them dry I have a small paper cutter but I prefer to cut them out by hand. I liked paper dolls when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks joan


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 26, 2008)

*I** did send in a few labels for the WineMaker Label contest. Joan asked me to post the ones I sent in.....in no particular order. Along with the over 4000, we will see what happens. Everyone else, Waldo, Wade, all who have posted great labels....send them in!!!!!*









gwtzbluehorseSmall.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 26, 2008)

Some winners there for sure....

Love the Barona sunglasses one....very intriguing..as intriguing as Ramona herself. 

As well, the Italian girl is lovely.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 26, 2008)

NW. 
My favorites too. I haven't used the sunglass lady but thought that it looked like a sexy bottle of wine.


Ramona


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 26, 2008)

nice..i am partial to the sangiovese label


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2008)

I sent mine out Monday morning, we'll see what happens but not expecting much being up against you and Joan! I think if anything strikes there fancy it will be the Watermelon White Merlot label.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 26, 2008)

wade.
Post it, I can't find it.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Waldo (Aug 27, 2008)

A great bunch of labels from a great bunch of people........come on now......
Big Group Hug


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 27, 2008)

Wade,


That is a cool image!!!! That one definitely should be on it way to WineMaker Mag.


Ramona


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 3, 2008)

Joan, I sent 3 of mine in.



If anything, it is fun to submit them.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 3, 2008)

Fantastic, uavwmn! Now you need to post the ones you entered!! I'd love to see them!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 3, 2008)

hey hey hey and hi

just sent in some labels - flat rate priority mail - hope they get there in time!!! 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!</font>

rrawhide


----------



## Joanie (Sep 3, 2008)

Did you send the ones you posted in the other thread???


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 3, 2008)

hi joan


yes, I sent in 2 of those and some of 'ours'. Hope we do ok!!! Let you know. By they way, I entered 3 of 'ours' in our local fair along with 4 bottles of wine. I only have 12 bottles of the 2007 Amarone left since I used some for gifts last year and I sent one of those. Bawahhaaaaaa what was I thinking? (That's a Waldo sigh - says alot!!) Oh well!!!


later


rrawhide


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 3, 2008)

Great lables you guys!


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 4, 2008)

Wade, I printed mine on glossy paper. Cut them out and submitted all in one envelope.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 4, 2008)

Quit holding out on us uavwmn!!!! Let's see them!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2008)

Awwwww I don't think he really made any joan. I think he is just spoofing us






Now Joan,lets sit back and see if that will eliit some photos being posted..shhhhhhhhh don't tell him what i am trying to do.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2008)

UMMM Waldo, He is really a She!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2008)

Does any remember when the contest was as the site has been changed.And UAV, we still have not seen your labels.




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2008)

Well she has gone and done it again- Congratulations Joan for winning Honorable Mention for this one


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats Girls!


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 14, 2008)

*YEAH - YEAH - YEAH !!!!

WAY TO GO GIRLS - - -

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK - - 

RRAWHIDE






*</font>


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this mag out at newstands now?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2008)

Wade I don't know if it is out at newstands or not, but I got my copy today. I didn't see your name listed there buddy




Edit: But then I didn't see Ramona's name at first either



So there is hope. In my book, your labels are winners!



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2008)

Just curious to see if mine or anyone else is in there as I know rrawhide sent some of his and Joan;s in as did UAV and Waldo.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't notice anybody else I recognized, but then I don't know everyone's real name, so I may have missed one! But I still don't see Wade Evans there anywhere!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats OK as I never thought I was in the same league as those 2 hotshots anyway!


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 15, 2008)

I only saw Joans and Ramonas. I am going to start working on original creations for next year.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 15, 2008)

Waldo, UAVwmn = Unmanned Aerial Vehicle Woman. hahahaha


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 18, 2008)

I was looking over these wine labels.. Very impressive. The one I did for my strawberry is only just ok for lack of anything else. I do plan on being around for quite a while and think it would be fun to submit a wine label for next years contest. Dont know the rules... My artistic ability has a lot to be desired. However, close friend is retired and enjoys painting. Would I be able to submit one he designs?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2008)

Dont know if the rules will change by then but right now as long as you print it out and mail an actual label to them its all good!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 18, 2008)

ok.... thanks wade


----------

